# CERT program



## penguinman (Aug 25, 2011)

The Community Emergency Response Team program is a FEMA funded program that teaches people basic disaster preparedness/response skills. It helps fill the void between professional responders and the public. You get free SwAG and access to all sorts of classes. If there isn't a program in your area you can set one up.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, it is a good introductory class. A number of forum members on here, myself included, have taken it.


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

I took it and found it worth while. You can also find that when there are mass problems you can be hired to go to the scene.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

In our town the classes were put on by our ESDA (Emergency Services Disaster Agency, I think) and their focus was on you learning to help yourself, your household and maybe your neighbors. If you really want to do more you could also sign up as a volunteer with ESDA but they were pushing the help yourself angle much more.

Recently they emailed all of us past "graduates" looking for volunteer victims for a training exercise of our local paramedics. I got to be a gun shot victim however by the time they dealt with all the other victims and found me I probably would have already died... at least that's what the paramedic in the ambulance told me.

The good thing is that they were doing a complete after action report and review so next time they can hopefully find and treat me sooner.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I especially like the "FEMA CAMPS"they set up ,complete with shackles, guillotines and coffins.


Google it.


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

Meerkat said:


> I especially like the "FEMA CAMPS"they set up ,complete with shackles, guillotines and coffins.
> 
> Google it.


I don''t trust FEMA for you know what. However gathering intel on methods and practices is always a good idea.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

SnakeDoc said:


> I don''t trust FEMA for you know what. However gathering intel on methods and practices is always a good idea.


 I agree,maybe they can teach us how to cure whatever they plan to do to us.:scratch
First aid class is always a good idea.Communities should have their own little med center.
You can always get antibiotics from the feed stores .I know a badly burned arm was saved by these about 30 yr.s ago.


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

Hide in plain sight.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> I especially like the "FEMA CAMPS"they set up ,complete with shackles, guillotines and coffins.
> 
> Google it.


Not sure what class you took... they must have forgot those props for the one I attended.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

The CERT program is great, been in it quite awhile an gotten lots a trainin. I can't say I've ever seen er heard a any a these camps folks keep talkin bout an our emergency management co-ordinator wen't ta school tagether an I'm sure he'd know if these existed. FEMA has lots a regional warehouses around the country were supplies be stored is all I ever seen.

When a disaster strikes, emergency personnel gonna be so overwhelmed they ain't gonna be able ta take care of themselves let alone others, CERT was developed so folks could help themselves an their community until other resources come available.

This be free trainin if ya wan't it an if ya like ya can join a team an get more advanced trainin.

All around a good deal if yer lookin fer knowledge what would cost a great deal if ya was gonna pay fer it on yer own.


----------



## Kevin108 (Aug 29, 2011)

penguinman said:


> The Community Emergency Response Team program is a FEMA funded program that teaches people basic disaster preparedness/response skills. It helps fill the void between professional responders and the public. You get free SwAG and access to all sorts of classes. If there isn't a program in your area you can set one up.
> 
> CERT : Community Emergency Response Teams (CERT)


Have you taken a local course? Extra time is hard to come by but I don't dislike education.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

CulexPipiens said:


> Not sure what class you took... they must have forgot those props for the one I attended.


 LOL,good one.I was just passing info,but I have no problem with training for the coming tyranny either.
Hopefully you'll never see the 'props'.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> The CERT program is great, been in it quite awhile an gotten lots a trainin. I can't say I've ever seen er heard a any a these camps folks keep talkin bout an our emergency management co-ordinator wen't ta school tagether an I'm sure he'd know if these existed. FEMA has lots a regional warehouses around the country were supplies be stored is all I ever seen.
> 
> When a disaster strikes, emergency personnel gonna be so overwhelmed they ain't gonna be able ta take care of themselves let alone others, CERT was developed so folks could help themselves an their community until other resources come available.
> 
> ...


 If one is offered close by I would take advantage of it.


----------



## redneckhillbilly (Aug 28, 2010)

All,
here is a link to cert site. you can take the initial course here then using the menu on the left find a local cert program in your area.

http://www.citizencorps.gov/cert/training_mat.shtm


----------



## akmike (Feb 17, 2010)

SnakeDoc said:


> Hide in plain sight.


On another forum I read there was a thread about using the CERT training for just this. The idea proposed was get the training so you could help as needed but the "cred" you get, (that poster indicated you could get a CERT hardhat, safety vest etc.) might make travel easier during a SHTF situation.


----------



## mikesolid (Aug 24, 2011)

Thamks for the link. I'll have to look into some classes around here for me. I've only done classes with the Red Cross. So thanks again.


----------



## justwaiting (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm so excited to start my CERT training tomorrow morning! For me, it's like being an adventurist kid waiting to go to the scariest ride at Six Flags I have been wanting to do this for 2 years and now it's here. I hope that I can sleep!:woohoo::woohoo:


----------

